#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: Οικοδομησιμότητα σε οικόπεδο εντός-εκτός ορίων οικισμού

## Sakias

Καλησπέρα 

Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι η οικοδομησιμότητα ή μη σε οικόπεδο με τμήμα εντός ορίων οικισμού το εμβαδόν του οποίου *διαθέτει την απαιτούμενη αρτιότητα του οικισμού* αλλά δεν διαθέτει πρόσωπο σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο. 

Πρόσωπο σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο διαθέτει το τμήμα που βρίσκεται εκτός ορίων οικισμού το εμβαδόν του οποίου όμως δεν διαθέτει την απαιτούμενη αρτιότητα για εκτός σχεδίου - εκτός ορίων οικισμού γήπεδα.

Το οικόπεδο είναι οικοδομήσιμο ή όχι;

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ Γ

Υπάρχει γνωμάτευση της Δ/νσης ΠΕ.ΧΩ. Κρήτης που λέει ότι εφ' όσον το πρόσωπό του βλέπει σε τμήμα της οδού του οποίου βρίσκεται μεν εκτός των ορίων αλλά αποτελεί αναπόσπαστο τμήμα του κοινοτικού δικτύου του οικισμού, μπορεί να θεωρηθεί πρόσωπο του οικοπέδου και καθίσταται οικοδομήσιμο.

----------


## Xάρης

Μήπως μπορείς να την ανεβάσεις εδώ αυτήν τη γνωμάτευση;
Ή, μήπως υπάρχει στο διαύγεια ή κάπου αλλού στο διαδίκτυο να μας δώσεις τον σύνδεσμο;
Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## xrysa

Καλησπέρα! 
Μήπως υπάρχει αναρτημένη αυτή η γνωμάτευση κάπου;
Ευχαριστώ

----------

